# Και πώς ακριβώς μπορεί το Σύνταγμα να προστατεύσει τη γλώσσα;



## nickel (May 8, 2014)

Προς το κλείσιμο της χτεσινής ομιλίας του στο Μέγαρο Μουσικής, όπου παρουσίασε τις 30 προτάσεις της ΝΔ για τη Συνταγματική Αναθεώρηση. ο πρωθυπουργός ανέφερε το εξής:

Τέλος, το Σύνταγμα, φίλες και φίλοι της νέας Ελλάδας, οφείλει *με ρητή πρόβλεψη να προστατεύσει την εθνική μας ταυτότητα και την ελληνική μας γλώσσα*. Στην εποχή που ζούμε, η ανάδειξη της Εθνικής ταυτότητας είναι ένα τεράστιο πολύτιμο συγκριτικό πλεονέκτημα και πλούτος για την ανάπτυξη και την πρόοδο των Εθνών. Πολύ περισσότερο, όταν πρόκειται για έθνη όπως η Ελλάδα, ο διαχρονικός πολιτισμός της οποίας θεωρείται οικουμενική παράδοση κάθε σύγχρονης κοινωνίας. Δεν μπορούν όλοι οι υπόλοιποι να σέβονται τον Πολιτισμό μας περισσότερο απ’ ό,τι τον σεβόμαστε εμείς οι ίδιοι!

http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231316895
http://178.21.172.70/POLITIKE/istor...n-suntagmatiki-anatheorisi-kai-ti-nea-ellada/

Πώς προστατεύεται η γλώσσα με διάταξη του συντάγματος; Έχει κανείς σας ιδέα τι μπορεί να επινοήσουν;


* Ευτυχώς, πάντως: 
Αναθεώρηση του άρθρου 16, για την ίδρυση και λειτουργία μη κρατικών και μη κερδοσκοπικών Ανώτατων Εκπαιδευτικών Ιδρυμάτων «έτσι ώστε η γνώση να συνδεθεί με την παραγωγή και με την αγορά.» «Δεν μπορεί η Ελλάδα να παραμένει η μόνη χώρα στην Ευρώπη που συνταγματικά απαγορεύει τα ιδιωτικά πανεπιστήμια. Θα πρέπει αυτό να τελειώσει, να το ρίξουμε στο κάλαθο του χθες μια για πάντα» είπε.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πώς προστατεύεται η γλώσσα με διάταξη του συντάγματος; Έχει κανείς σας ιδέα τι μπορεί να επινοήσουν;


Μα με τον ίδιο τρόπο που προστατεύεται η εθνική ταυτότητα, υποθέτω. Νομοθετικώς.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2014)

...
Φοβάμαι. Από τα δείγματα γραφής τους σε πολλά άλλα θέματα, φοβάμαι πολύ τι θα επινοήσουν για τη γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2014)

Νομοθετική επινόηση: υποχρεωτική η ελληνική γλώσσα παντού, απαγορεύονται οι μειονοτικές γλώσσες, οι τουρίστες να κυκλοφορούν υποχρεωτικά με διερμηνέα (θέσεις εργασίας) αλλιώς δεν θα τους εξυπηρετούν στα μαγαζιά. Υποχρεωτική μεταγλώττιση όλων των ξένων ταινιών και τηλεοπτικών προγραμμάτων (κι άλλες θέσεις εργασίας). Οι ξενόγλωσσες επιγραφές απαγορεύονται. Ιδρύεται υπηρεσία δίωξης γλωσσικού εγκλήματος. Σταδιακή μετάβαση από τη δημοτική στην αρχαία ελληνική - όχι καθαρεύουσα, ντε, απευθείας αρχαία. 
Να πω κι άλλα ή να κρατήσω για την πρωταπριλιά;


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

nickel said:


> Πώς προστατεύεται η γλώσσα με διάταξη του συντάγματος;


Πιθανότατα κατά το γαλλικό πρότυπο.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linguistic_purism


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Οι ξενόγλωσσες επιγραφές απαγορέυονται.


Ήδη με τον Ν.2946/2001 άρθρο 6§1 απαγορεύεται η ξενόγλωσση επιγραφή να είναι ίση ή μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος απ' την ελληνική — μια μικρή τροποποίηση κι είμαστε έτοιμοι. :) Πάντως δεν απαιτείται συνταγματική επιταγή.


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2014)

SBE said:


> Οι ξενόγλωσσες επιγραφές απαγορέυονται.


Ήδη από το 1984 (Άρθρο 5, παρ. 5, ν. 1491/84) οι επιγραφές πρέπει να είναι στα ελληνικά.
Ζάζουλα,


----------



## Zazula (May 8, 2014)

Palavra said:


> Ήδη από το 1984 (Άρθρο 5, παρ. 5, ν. 1491/84) οι επιγραφές πρέπει να είναι στα ελληνικά.
> Ζάζουλα,


Ο 1491 επέτρεπε διπλή αναγραφή (χωρίς να καθορίζει σχέση μεγέθους)· ο 2946 κατέστησε υποχρεωτική την υποβάθμιση της ξενικής σε μικρότερο μέγεθος. Αλλά, βέβαια, ο καθείς ανατρέχει στη νομοθεσία της εποχής του — λογικό είναι. :twit:


----------



## Palavra (May 8, 2014)

Zazula said:


> Αλλά, βέβαια, ο καθείς ανατρέχει στη νομοθεσία της εποχής του — λογικό είναι. :twit:


Πες μας ότι σου ρίχνω και μια δεκαπενταετία τώρα, να τραβήξω τις κοτσίδες μου!


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2014)

Το νόμο τον ξέρω. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να περπατάς στα μαγαζιά και να μην έχει κανένας ταμπέλα με τη φίρμα του στα ελληνικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 8, 2014)

Με την ευκαιρία (και αν είναι χρήσιμο, το μεταφέρουμε αλλού) οι μη αναθεωρητέες διατάξεις του Συντάγματος, το «υπερσύνταγμα»:

*Αρθρο 110: (Αναθεώρηση του Συντάγματος)*
1. Oι διατάξεις του Συντάγματος υπόκεινται σε αναθεώρηση, εκτός από εκείνες που καθορίζουν τη βάση και τη μορφή του πολιτεύματος, ως Προεδρευόμενης Kοινοβουλευτικής Δημοκρατίας, καθώς και από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 παράγραφος 1, 4 παράγραφοι 1, 4 και 7, 5 παράγραφοι 1 και 3, 13 παράγραφος 1 και 26. 

*'Αρθρο 1: (Μορφή του πολιτεύματος)*
1. Tο πολίτευμα της Eλλάδας είναι Προεδρευόμενη Kοινοβουλευτική Δημοκρατία.
2. Θεμέλιο του πολιτεύματος είναι η λαϊκή κυριαρχία.
3. Όλες οι εξουσίες πηγάζουν από το Λαό, υπάρχουν υπέρ αυτού και του Έθνους και ασκούνται όπως ορίζει το Σύνταγμα.

*'Αρθρο 2: (Πρωταρχικές υποχρεώσεις της πολιτείας)*
1. O σεβασμός και η προστασία της αξίας του ανθρώπου αποτελούν την πρωταρχική υποχρέωση της Πολιτείας.

*'Αρθρο 4: (Ισότητα των Ελλήνων)*
1. Oι Έλληνες είναι ίσοι ενώπιον του νόμου.
4. Mόνο Έλληνες πολίτες είναι δεκτοί σε όλες τις δημόσιες λειτουργίες, εκτός από τις εξαιρέσεις που εισάγονται με ειδικούς νόμους.
7. Tίτλοι ευγένειας ή διάκρισης ούτε απονέμονται ούτε αναγνωρίζονται σε Έλληνες πολίτες.

*'Αρθρο 5: (Ελεύθερη ανάπτυξη της προσωπικότητας, προσωπική ελευθερία)*
1. Kαθένας έχει δικαίωμα να αναπτύσσει ελεύθερα την προσωπικότητά του και να συμμετέχει στην κοινωνική, οικονομική και πολιτική ζωή της Xώρας, εφόσον δεν προσβάλλει τα δικαιώματα των άλλων και δεν παραβιάζει το Σύνταγμα ή τα χρηστά ήθη.
3. H προσωπική ελευθερία είναι απαραβίαστη. Kανένας δεν καταδιώκεται ούτε συλλαμβάνεται ούτε φυλακίζεται ούτε με οποιονδήποτε άλλο τρόπο περιορίζεται, παρά μόνο όταν και όπως ορίζει ο νόμος.

*'Αρθρο 13: (Θρησκευτική Ελευθερία)*
1. Η ελευθερία της θρησκευτικής συνείδησης είναι απαραβίαστη. Η απόλαυση των ατομικών και πολιτικών δικαιωμάτων δεν εξαρτάται από τις θρησκευτικές πεποιθήσεις καθενός.

*'Αρθρο 26: (Διάκριση των εξουσιών)*
1. H νομοθετική λειτουργία ασκείται από τη Bουλή και τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας.
2. H εκτελεστική λειτουργία ασκείται από τον Πρόεδρο της Δημοκρατίας και την Kυβέρνηση.
3. H δικαστική λειτουργία ασκείται από τα δικαστήρια -- οι αποφάσεις τους εκτελούνται στο όνομα του Eλληνικού Λαού.

(Πηγή)


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 9, 2014)

SBE said:


> Το νόμο τον ξέρω. Αλλά πώς γίνεται να περπατάς στα μαγαζιά και να μην έχει κανένας ταμπέλα με τη φίρμα του στα ελληνικά;


Τι σε παραξενεύει; Είναι η κλασική ερμηνεία εφαρμογής των νόμων στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 παράγραφος 1, 4 παράγραφοι 1, 4 και 7, 5 παράγραφοι 1 και 3, 13 παράγραφος 1 και 26.


Αν η απόδοση της στίξης είναι ακριβής, έχουμε εδώ άλλο ένα παράδειγμα των βλαπτικών συνεπειών του βλακώδους δήθεν κανόνα ότι δεν βάζουμε κόμμα πριν από το και: το "και 26" μπορεί να εκληφθεί ως παράγραφος του άρθρου 13, ενώ πρόκειται βέβαια για το "άρθρο 26". Με ένα κόμμα πριν από το "και", δεν θα μπορούσε να υπάρξει σύγχυση.
Ακόμα καλύτερα θα ήταν αν υπήρχαν, αντί για κόμματα, άνω τελείες πριν από την αρχή κάθε άρθρου:

τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 παράγραφος 1· 4 παράγραφοι 1, 4 και 7· 5 παράγραφοι 1 και 3· 13 παράγραφος 1· 26.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Κώστα, μολονότι γνωρίζεις ότι συμφωνώ για τη βλακεία της απολυτότητας του κανόνα «όχι κόμμα πριν από το και», νομίζω ότι εδώ δεν υπάρχει θέμα σύγχυσης λόγω της διευκρινιστικής χρήσης του παράγραφος/παράγραφοι. Αν ήταν παράγραφος το 26, το κείμενο θα ήταν 13 παράγραφ*οι* 1 και 26 (όπως για τα δύο προηγούμενα άρθρα). Μικρή διαφορά, ναι, αλλά διαφορά. :)


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

Σύμφωνοι, παρ' όλα αυτά εγώ μπερδεύτηκα διαβάζοντάς το. Άλλωστε θα μπορούσε να είναι περισσότερες οι παράγραφοι και να έλεγε (γιατί αυτό θα έλεγε πάλι, υποθέτω) "..., 13 παράγραφοι 1, 5 και 26".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Ακριβώς. Αυτό είναι καλό παράδειγμα. Τότε (και εφόσον γινόταν αναφορά σε άρθρο 26 και δεν εξειδικευόταν σε παραγράφους) θα ήθελε κόμμα πριν από το 26.


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2014)

Εντάξει, αυτά είναι ασκήσεις αλγεβρικής λογικής. Εγώ πάντως σε τέτοιου είδους λίστες βάζω είτε κόμμα πριν από το _και_, είτε άνω τελείες. Αυτό ήθελα να πω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Και πολύ καλά κάνεις. :)


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2014)

Έχει δίκιο ο Κώστας. Δεν το είχα προσέξει, επειδή είχε την καλοσύνη ο δόκτωρ και συγκέντρωσε την ύλη αποκάτω. Αυτό το μακρινάρι με τους χύμα αριθμούς με μπερδεύει, όσα κόμματα και να χώσετε. Εγώ θα προτιμούσα σαφέστερη οριοθέτηση:

1. Oι διατάξεις του Συντάγματος υπόκεινται σε αναθεώρηση, εκτός από εκείνες που καθορίζουν τη βάση και τη μορφή του πολιτεύματος, ως Προεδρευόμενης Kοινοβουλευτικής Δημοκρατίας, καθώς και από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 (παράγραφος 1), 4 (παράγραφοι 1, 4 και 7), 5 (παράγραφοι 1 και 3), 13 (παράγραφος 1) και 26.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 11, 2014)

Επίσης, ίσως να μην υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν γινόταν χρήση του συμβόλου § για την παράγραφο: ... από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 §1, 4 §1, §4 και §7, 5 §1 και §3, 13 §1 και 26.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2014)

Το δικό μου το συστηματάκι είναι καλύτερο γιατί υποβάλλει και τρόπο ανάγνωσης: η φωνή ανεβαίνει έξω από τις παρενθέσεις, πέφτει παρενθετικά όταν διαβάζεις τις παραγράφους. Try it.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 11, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Επίσης, ίσως να μην υπήρχε πρόβλημα αν γινόταν χρήση του συμβόλου § για την παράγραφο: ... από τις διατάξεις των άρθρων 2 §1, 4 §1, §4 και §7, 5 §1 και §3, 13 §1 και 26.


Αυτό δεν είναι τόσο απλό όσο ακούγεται εκ πρώτης, διότι όταν μιλάμε για νόμους έχει τρομερά μεγάλη σημασία η ακριβολογία — επομένως και το αν η αναφορά γίνεται σε παράγραφο, υποπαράγραφο, εδάφιο ή ό,τι άλλο. Το § δεν αρκεί για να άρει την εγγενή αυτή πολυσημία.


----------



## Themis (Jun 12, 2014)

Πιάσατε ένα θέμα που έχει πολύ ψωμί. Στην παραπομπή σε τμήματα νόμων, η καταστροφική ασάφεια των αγγλικών έχει προβληματίσει πολλούς: π.χ. το Article 5(2) μπορεί να σημαίνει άρθρο 5 παράγραφος 2 αλλά και άρθρο 5 σημείο 2, σε άρθρο με μία και μοναδική (άρα μη αριθμημένη) παράγραφο που περιέχει αριθμημένα σημεία. Με λίγα λόγια, οι Άγγλοι βάζουν τον αριθμό του άρθρου και μετά ανοίγουν παρενθέσεις κι όποιον πάρει ο Χάρος. Αντίθετα, τα ελληνικά διαθέτουν τη δυνατότητα _δύο_ αυστηρά μονοσήμαντων βραχυγραφήσεων των παραπομπών σε νομοθετικές πράξεις, αλλά η ξεφτίλα της "νομοτεχνικής επεξεργασίας" τις έχει διαβρώσει. Παραθέτω ασχολίαστη μια πρόταση (στο πλαίσιο του "Διοργανικού εγχειριδίου σύνταξης κειμένων" της ΕΕ) για αποδοχή της δυνατότητας βραχυγραφικών παραπομπών στα ελληνικά. Η πρόταση δεν έγινε δεκτή για νομοθετικά κείμενα: επιβλήθηκε η ολόγραφη αναφορά των υποδιαιρέσεων, με αποτέλεσμα συχνά-πυκνά να προστίθενται δυο-τρεις σειρές σε προτάσεις που έχουν ήδη δέκα από δαύτες - προς δόξαν της "ασφάλειας δικαίου", needless to say. (Η πρόταση προσθήκης είναι με μπλε χρώμα).

[h=3]3.4.4. Αναφορές στις υποδιαιρέσεις των πράξεων[/h]1. Τα διάφορα στοιχεία μιας αναφοράς παρατίθενται πάντοτε με φθίνουσα σειρά και δεν χωρίζονται με κόμματα:
_το άρθρο 1 παράγραφος 2 στοιχείο α) του κανονισμού [...]
το άρθρο 2 και το άρθρο 3 δεύτερο εδάφιο προβλέπουν ότι [...]
το άρθρο 2 δεύτερο εδάφιο και το άρθρο 3 προβλέπουν ότι [...]_

Οι αναφορές γίνονται συχνά με συντμημένη μορφή («παρ.» = παράγραφος, «εδ.» = εδάφιο, «περ.» = περίπτωση· η αρίθμηση των εδαφίων ακολουθεί την ένδειξη «εδ.» και γίνεται με ελληνικά αριθμητικά: α΄, β΄, γ΄…):

_σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 3 παρ. 2 εδ. α΄
με την επιφύλαξη των διατάξεων του άρθρου 3 παρ. 2 εδ. α΄στοιχείο β), του άρθρου 4 παρ. 1 εδ. γ΄και του άρθρου 8 παρ. 3
_
[Πρβλ.: _«Οι παρ. 2 και 3 εδ. α΄ και β΄ του άρθρου 130 εφαρμόζονται …» (128§3 ΚΠοινΔ)· «… των άρθρων … 314 παρ. 1 εδ. α΄ ...»_ (114 ΚΠοινΔ)· _«… αν συντρέχει κάποιος από τους λόγους του άρθρου 52 παρ.1 εδ. α' έως γ' και στ' …» (376 ΚΠολΔ)· «Το άρθρο 34 εδ. δ' του νόμου 3632 περί χρηματιστηρίων αξιών.»_ (473 ΠΚ)· _«Στις περιπτώσεις των άρθρων … 1350 παρ. 2, 1352 εδ. β', …»_ (121 ΕισΝ ΑΚ)· _«΄Εχοντας υπόψη τις διατάξεις του άρθρου 36 παρ. 2 εδ. γ΄…»_ (ΠΔ 283/1985 για το μεταγλωττισμένο στη δημοτική κείμενο του ΠΚ)]

Η πλήρης βραχυγράφηση των αναφορών (που επί του παρόντος χρησιμοποιείται περισσότερο σε μεγάλες απαριθμήσεις, υποσημειώσεις, υπομνηματισμούς νομικών κειμένων και μη νομοθετικά κείμενα) διέπεται από τους εξής κανόνες: δεν χρησιμοποιείται διάστημα μεταξύ των υποδιαιρέσεων· ο αριθμός παραγράφου ακολουθεί το τυπογραφικό σήμα της παραγράφου (§) και δεν τίθεται εντός παρενθέσεως· όλες οι υποδεέστερες της παραγράφου υποδιαιρέσεις τίθενται εντός παρενθέσεως· η αρίθμηση των εδαφίων γίνεται με ελληνικά αριθμητικά:

_άρθρο 3§2(α΄)(γ)(1)(ii) [= άρθρο 3 παρ. 2 εδ. α΄στοιχείο γ σημείο 1 ii)]
_
[Πρβλ.: _«Για την κατά την §1 του παρόντος άρθρου άρση και απόσβεση βαρών ... εφαρμοζόμενης όμως της διατάξεως του άρθρου 1§3.»_ (άρθρο 3 Ν.1652/1986, ΦΕΚ 167 Α΄/30.10.1986)· _«Το εδ. ε΄της §2 του άρθρου 9 αντικαθίσταται ...»_ (ΝΔ 3078/1954)]

Σε κάθε περίπτωση η αναφορά πρέπει να είναι αυστηρά μονοσήμαντη και η μορφή της να εξυπηρετεί τη σαφήνεια του κειμένου.
[Για παράδειγμα, όχι: _«η Επιτροπή εκδίδει τις κατευθυντήριες γραμμές για τις αρμόδιες αρχές, που προβλέπονται στο άρθρο 48 παράγραφος 3 δεύτερο εδάφιο, σχετικά με ….»_ (εκείνο που προβλέπεται είναι οι κατευθυντήριες γραμμές για τις αρμόδιες αρχές, όχι οι ίδιες οι αρμόδιες αρχές), ενώ είναι απολύτως σαφής και επομένως αποδεκτή η διατύπωση: _«η Επιτροπή εκδίδει τις προβλεπόμενες στο άρθρο 48§3(β΄) κατευθυντήριες γραμμές για τις αρμόδιες αρχές σχετικά με ….»_]


----------



## Costas (Jun 12, 2014)

Mάλιστα! Ε, καλό θα είναι να ξαναγράψουν το Σύνταγμα με βάση αυτές τις οδηγίες!


----------

